

Google trials ads on Gmaps in AU. Limited to relevant company logos. - TeHCrAzY
http://www.smh.com.au/technology/google-charts-new-territory-with-ads-in-maps-20100317-qect.html

======
JacobAldridge
I've long been a fan of logos on maps as an advertising opportunity that can
also add value to the user. Over and above making it known that a store they
may want is nearby, store signage helps with directions and navigation.

After all, which is more obvious to someone driving - a street sign or a
McDonalds? So put golden arches on every GPS / UBD.

